# Cut off Yellowing Leaves?



## Hosehead

I have some yellow/yellowing fan leaves (2-3) at the bottom of my plants.

Normally I would just cut them off, but these are auto-flowering and so the plants are small and have only 10 of these big leaves, so removing them would mean losing 20-30% of the big fan leaves on each plant.  They are halfway through the flowering cycle, meaning I will be harvesting soon. 

Should I cut off the yellow leaves?
Should I cut off the yellowing leaves?
Should I just leave them be since I will be harvesting soon?


Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## woodydude

Look at why the leaves are yellow.
Is it because of a deficiency or just a natural part of the plants growing process.
If it is because of a lack of nitrogen, feed them and the yellowing should lessen. (Nitrogen is not good late in flowering)
If it is a natural thing and the plant is stripping the nutrients from them, leave them they will fall off. (Most likely since you are nearing harvest)
If it is damage and the damage is more than 50%, the plant will be using its recources to try and repair the damage, if this is what you think is happening, "wiggle" it to see if they will fall off or cut them off.

From your description, particularly the late flowering part, I think it is just a natural thing and I would leave them to fall naturally.

JMO
W


----------



## Locked

Leave them....besides this being a hot topic at times it sounds like you are almost ready to harvest.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

the way i see it, leaves are the food factories for buds.  unless a big one is shading a bud a leaf should stay on until it falls off normally.  just me...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Even if a big fan leaf is shading a bud, it should be left on.  Buds do not need light.  Virtually all the photosynthesis takes place in the big fan leaves.


----------



## valleyboy

Leaf abscission on the lower parts of the plants is a natural cycle.  At this point they are not producing enough energy for the plant to have any benefit from them.

If the leaves are receiving adequate light and shouldn't be dying off, as mentioned above, you may have a nutrient deficiency or in some cases low dissolved oxygen.  Low oxygen levels in the soil or low dissolved oxygen in your hydro mix will be shown by wilting leaves and premature leaf abscission.

And buds do not require light but light getting to the buds will produce a stronger hormonal reaction (increase in auxins) and tell the plant to direct more nutrients that way.  But then you have to weigh out whether or not the bud has the potential to be worth removing a leaf.  I'll leave that decision up to you.


----------



## Deathsmile

Im dealing with the same issue. All my leafs are turning yellow and wilting up. Its starting to hit the leafs up in my bud too. :\


----------



## bho_expertz

Deathsmile said:
			
		

> All my leafs are turning yellow and wilting up. Its starting to hit the leafs up in my bud too. :\


 
That is not good or normal IMO.


----------



## woodydude

Deathsmile said:
			
		

> Im dealing with the same issue. All my leafs are turning yellow and wilting up. Its starting to hit the leafs up in my bud too. :\



You would probably be best to give us a lot more info on a separate thread rather than hijack this one. 
Details such as medium, soil/hydro, if hydro, what type, dwc, rdwc, flood & drain, nft?
ph
EC
temps
humidity
lighting
age of plant and stage, ie, flowering or veg
feed type, frequency of feed, suppliments
pics help a great deal too.

Start with those detail will give us something to go on.
Peace W


----------



## Deathsmile

woodydude said:
			
		

> You would probably be best to give us a lot more info on a separate thread rather than hijack this one.
> Details such as medium, soil/hydro, if hydro, what type, dwc, rdwc, flood & drain, nft?
> ph
> EC
> temps
> humidity
> lighting
> age of plant and stage, ie, flowering or veg
> feed type, frequency of feed, suppliments
> pics help a great deal too.
> 
> Start with those detail will give us something to go on.
> Peace W


 
I didnt add any of that in because i wasnt hijacking the thread. Just adding that im dealing with the same but in the bud area too, waiting to see if the OP had the same thing happen to his buds.


----------



## jbyrd

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Even if a big fan leaf is shading a bud, it should be left on.  Buds do not need light.  Virtually all the photosynthesis takes place in the big fan leaves.



Hit's the nail on the head...


----------

